# Cultist Chanting, gibberish or latin or greek?



## DaSwede (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi all!
New to the forum, but have been lurking for a few years! This place a plethora of awesome Halloween ideas, but I've run into a bit of trouble and I'm hoping somebody can help.

I'm turning my hallway and dining room into a cult inner sanctum with several PVC frames covered in robes, lights, etc., but I can't find any good chanting. I've looked at the gregorian chants and the tibetan chants, but they're not quite satanic or unsettling enough. Anybody have any good source? Preferably without backing music?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

It's rather brief, but I think I have a clip of Merlin reciting the Charm of Making from 'Excalibur' (1981). Can look for it later tonight when back in front of my computer.

Also have a clip of Saruman summoning the snowstorm to prevent the Fellowship from going over the mountain.


----------



## HeathenHeart (Sep 7, 2016)

You really don't have many options other than the Gregorians. That gothic chanting really only comes out of them.

Have you tried recording something yourself? Like stand in the shower with a mic and they play with it in editing?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

When we had some possessed/satanic monks at our Halloween night walk in the woodland at work a few years ago they actually chanted Latin plant names - no-one knew what it meant and it sounded pretty good.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

Tibetan Throat Singing is pretty weird if you don't know what it is.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GslzWvQRiJg


----------



## Carlsporkpie (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm a bit late to the game here, but if you're still looking for options, you might use some clips from the TV show "Penny Dreadful," where several of the characters use what they refer to as the Verbis Diablo. Don't know if it's composed of actual words or gibberish, but it sure sounds nasty.


----------

